# όπου φτωχός κι η μοίρα του



## curry (Jul 25, 2008)

Καμία ιδέα γι' αυτό;


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2008)

Συγκείμενο! Γιατί αυτό είναι λίγο σαν χαρτόσημο, το κολλάνε όπου βρούνε.


----------



## curry (Jul 25, 2008)

Είναι μια προσφυγοπούλα που πάσχει από ασθένεια που απαιτεί ειδική δίαιτα. Και στους προσφυγικούς καταυλισμούς δεν έχουν καν τα απαραίτητα. Κι αυτό σχολιάζει η γιατρός, όπου φτωχός κι η μοίρα του. 
Σε άλλο σημείο, αναφέρεται πάλι επειδή στις καλλιέργειες των προσφύγων έπεσε ακρίδα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2008)

Δεν βρίσκω στις πηγές μου κάτι που να με ικανοποιεί, οπότε θα βγάλω κάτι από το κεφάλι μου:

the poor cannot escape their lot

Θα προσθέσω αν μου έρθει κάτι καλύτερο.


----------



## curry (Jul 25, 2008)

Σκέφτηκα και το εξής: poverty goes hand in hand with hardships. 
Τι λέτε;


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2008)

Ωραίο, αλλά θα προτιμούσα hardship.
Ή: poverty and hardship go hand in hand.


----------



## curry (Jul 25, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------

